# [OT] startup heute abend auf prosieben

## nightmarez

huhu

es gibt zwar viele "hacker" filme, gerade made by hollywood, aber dieser hier sticht raus finde ich. erstens geht es um einen software mogule, der sehr an bill gates und microsoft erinnert und erinnern soll. zweitens sind die "guten" verfechter von open-source und drittens werden am ende endlich mal richtige unix befehle verwendet und kein klick klick hacking á la hackers, etc.

damit kann ich den film nur empfehlen.

----------

## mondauge

naja... ich werd wohl mal reinschauen, während ich zum nächsten Versuch schreite, e17 kompiliert zu bekommen  :Smile: 

----------

## Blood_Seeker

Naja werd mal reinschauen aber ich habe vorurteile. Aber da echte commands drin vorkommen  :Smile:  .....

----------

## franzf

Ich hab den Film schon gesehen. Er gefiel mir eigentlich recht gut. Aus zwei Gründen:

* Der böse Softwareboss sieht Billy-Boy nicht unahnlich

* Am Ende siegt OpenSource ...

Mehr verrat ich hier nicht...

Anschauen lohnt!

Grüße

Franz

----------

## neonknight

Der Film ist super!

Übrigens, interessantes Detail: Die Bösen programmieren in Java, nicht mit .net  :Smile:  Aber ansonsten sind die Ähnlichkeiten zu Bill Gates und Microsoft nicht zu übersehen.

----------

## schachti

Ich fand den Film nicht sooo pralle... Kann man sich gut angucken, solide Freitag-Abend-Kost mit ordentlichem Unterhaltungswert, aber kein Blockbuster.

----------

## bladus

Danke für den Tip!

Werde heute Abend mal reinschauen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

argh. Unwetter. Kein Fernsehen heute abend.

----------

## mondauge

Ok.. ich hab den Film jetzt gesehen.. Bis auf ein paar Zeilen Code und ein paar Befehle fand ich ihn aber nicht allzu realistisch. Naja.. immerhin hab ich E17 ans laufen bekommen  :Smile:  ach ja.. OpenSource für die Welt  :Smile: Last edited by mondauge on Fri Jul 29, 2005 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Freiburg

Naja wenigstens wissen jetzt alle was Open Source ist  :Rolling Eyes: 

Code der von Verbrechern geklaut wurde denn irgend ein tapferer Programmierer dann frei gibt...

----------

## bmuskalla

fand den film toll  :Smile: 

nu weiss ich endlich mal wie der film in deutsch heisst  :Smile:  kannte den nur als antitrust

aber es hat mich schon ganz am anfang gewundert das so n freak ne freundin hat :p

(< hat selbst eine...die wird bestimmt auch bezahlt *gg*)

----------

## mondauge

 *bmuskalla wrote:*   

> (< hat selbst eine...die wird bestimmt auch bezahlt *gg*)

 

Frag halt mal, ob sie noch nen anderen Namen hat und wieviel sie für dich bekommt  :Smile: 

SCNR,

mondauge

----------

## thrashed

 *bmuskalla wrote:*   

> (< hat selbst eine...die wird bestimmt auch bezahlt *gg*)

 

hahahaha das selbe habe ich mir heute bei meiniger auch gefragt  :Very Happy: 

lasst uns mal die *nix befehle des films zusammenfassen!!!  :Smile: 

in diesen kindergartenteil, nach bischen rumcklickern hatte er auf einmal eine console mit ner ps -aux ausgabe. danach gings irgendwie mit show /home/phil/... weiter?!

jetzt ihr!  :Smile: 

----------

## mondauge

an show /home/phil kann ich mich nicht erinnern aber an /home/phil/bin/irgenein_komisches_tool

----------

## bmuskalla

och nö du :p

weiss eigentlich jmd vlt. wie der titelsong heisst der am anfang läuft? der gefällt irgendwie =)

----------

## thrashed

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> an show /home/phil kann ich mich nicht erinnern aber an /home/phil/bin/irgenein_komisches_tool

 

deswegen hab ich auch "show /home/phil/..." geschrieben  :Razz: 

----------

## Arudil

/home/phil/bin/grabapp glaubich

btw: die hatten da KDE (kpanel, kwm, ...) laufen  :Wink: 

Der Film hat mich angenehm überrascht. Ist zwar nicht wirklich realistisch, aber sie haben sich mühe gegeben.

Was ich schade finde, ist dass skullbocks.com nur mist is  :Sad: 

Gurgel spuckt übrigens noch ne nette seite aus  :Razz:  http://mike.passwall.com/uselesstrivia/antitrust.html

----------

## PuresChaos

die schwarzhaarige sieht gut aus  :Very Happy: 

spass beiseite, film ist nich schlecht vor allem weil os am ende gewinnt...

genial war auch die szene als er neu anfängt und der eine sich wundert, dass er ne freundin hat ^^^

neben hackers 2 und 23 Nichts ist so wie es scheint, einer der best umgesetzen filme dieser art

gibts da noch vergleichbare?

----------

## bladus

Hackers 2 ist mir bekannt, doch was ist 23? (Hab anscheinend mal wieder was verpasst  :Surprised:  , lohnt es sich den anzuschauen? )

Auch ich fande den Film wesentlich besser als Hackers.

Der eine Typ hat wirklich ähnlichkeit mit Billy ;O

----------

## pablo_supertux

Den Film kenne ich bereits, er ist wiklich gut gemacht, sehr interessant, und irgendwie greifen sie Microsoft so sehr an, sie haben sogar den Chef so gewählt, dass er praktisch Billy Boy identisch aussieht. Und man kriegt (im Gegensazu zu der deutschen Kopie, wo sie mit VB.NET auf Geschwindigkeit! programmieren) viel von GTK mit, zumindest sieht das nach GNOME oder xfce.

Ich betrachte den Film wie die Büche von Dan Brown, sehr realitätsnah und schaffen trotzdem nicht reelle Elemente zu erschaffen, ohne dass man merkt; diese Konspiration ist echt genial dargestellt.

----------

## PuresChaos

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/23_%28Film%29

ttp://german.imdb.com/title/tt0126765/

----------

## MagixXx

Weiss jemand ob von dem Film nochmal ne Wiederholung kommt?Habs irgendwie verpasst,und irgendwie bin ich jetzt neugierig  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *MagixXx wrote:*   

> Weiss jemand ob von dem Film nochmal ne Wiederholung kommt?Habs irgendwie verpasst,und irgendwie bin ich jetzt neugierig 

 

Leider wohl nicht, zumindest konnte ich nichts finden. ... Konnte nur die letzten 10 Minuten gucken.

----------

## wuschel

Naja, war seichte Unterhaltung...

Ein Unbedarfter hat vermutlich die Assoziation zu M$ bzw. Billyboy gar nicht bemerkt.

Was ich allerdings beeindruckend fand war, wie schnell die Hauptdarsteller durch einen kurzen Blick den jeweils von dem anderen vorgelegten fremden Programmcode begreifen und für gut beurteilen konnten.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bei mir dauert das immer viel länger, wenn ich mir fremden Programmcode ansehe.  :Wink: 

----------

## Freiburg

Wenn man auf ner Schauspielschule war geht das  :Laughing:  "Ja so auf den ersten Blick ist dieser Code wohl partiell korrekt"...

----------

## Arudil

ein Unbedarfter wird sich den Film entweder nicht angesehen haben, oder mehr auf die Story geachtet haben als auf die technischen Details. (ich muss zugeben, ich hab standbild reingemacht als er die befehle eingetippt hat *g*)

Ich frage mich jedoch, ob Leute die nicht wissen was OpenSource ist, dadurch verstanden haben was es ist. Wahrscheinlich nicht. Schade eigentlich.

----------

## psyqil

 *Arudil wrote:*   

> Ich frage mich jedoch, ob Leute die nicht wissen was OpenSource ist, dadurch verstanden haben was es ist.

 Klar: das ist die Software, die ein böser Hacker einer armen Firma geklaut und über's Netz an seine Kommunistenkollegen weitergegeben hat...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

